# Jessica Alba: Krank im Bett statt Oscar-Party



## Stefan102 (28 Feb. 2012)

​
Während sich die Damen und Herren der Filmbranche für die Oscar-Verleihung in Schale schmissen, um am Abend auf dem roten Teppich besonders zu glänzen, saß eine ganz besonders schöne Frau zu Hause und fühlte sich alles andere als glamourös: Die zauberhafte Jessica Alba (30) konnte dieses Jahr nämlich nicht zum Kodak Theater fahren. Eine böse Erkältung sorgte dafür, dass es einfach nicht ging, obwohl sie bis zuletzt hoffte, doch noch fit genug zu werden.

Aber alle Hausmittelchen schienen wohl versagt zu haben und so twitterte sie wenige Stunden vor Beginn der Show: „Diese Erkältung ist unglaublich. Bin heute Abend von den Oscar-Festivitäten verbannt, wegen dieser schrecklichen Krankheit... Matzeknödelsuppe, Facebook, Twitter und TV – wir haben ein Date!“ Da half also nur noch der Weg ins Bett, um von da so gut wie möglich versuchen teilzuhaben. Besonders angetan war Jessica von ihrer Kollegin Melissa McCarthy (41): „Ich liebe Melissa McCarthy so sehr! Sie sieht einfach wunderbar aus!“

Aber auch ihr Mann Cash Warren (32) blieb zu Hause und kümmerte sich lieber um seine kranke Frau, wie Jessicas Post vermuten lässt: „Mein Schatz hält mir die Haare, während ich mir die Nase durchspüle – das ist Liebe.“
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (28 Feb. 2012)

Matzeknödelsuppe?   :thx: fürs Berichten!


----------



## DonEnrico (28 Feb. 2012)

Ich würde sie auch gern "pflegen"


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2014)

ich würde bei ihr gerne mal Doktor spielen


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

too bad she could make it


----------

